# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  شرح حديث⠰إذا اشتد الحر فأبردوا بالصلاة فإن شدة الحر من فيح جهنم واشتكت النار إلى ربها

## عبدالله ابن آدم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمدلله

قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ *ﷺ* : إِذَا اشْتَدَّ  الْحَرُّ فَأَبْرِدُوا بِالصَّلَاةِ فَإِنَّ شِدَّةَ الْحَرِّ مِنْ فَيْحِ  جَهَنَّمَ وَاشْتَكَتْ النَّارُ إِلَى رَبِّهَا فَقَالَتْ يَا رَبِّ أَكَلَ  بَعْضِي بَعْضًا فَأَذِنَ لَهَا بِنَفَسَيْنِ نَفَسٍ فِي الشِّتَاءِ  وَنَفَسٍ فِي الصَّيْفِ فَهُوَ أَشَدُّ مَا تَجِدُونَ مِنْ الْحَرِّ  وَأَشَدُّ مَا تَجِدُونَ مِنْ الزَّمْهَرِيرِ . رواه البخاري

*قَوْله ( إِذَا اشْتَدَّ )*  *أَصْلُهُ  اشْتَدَدَ بِوَزْنِ افْتَعَلَ مِنَ الشِّدَّةِ  ثُمَّ أُدْغِمَتْ إِحْدَى  الدَّالَيْنِ فِي الْأُخْرَى ، وَمَفْهُومُهُ أَنَّ  الْحَرَّ إِذَا لَمْ  يَشْتَدَّ ل**َمْ  يُشْرَعُ الْإِبْرَادُ ، وَكَذَا لَا يُشْرَعُ فِي الْبَرْدِ مِنْ بَابِ الْأَوْلَى  .* 

 *قَوْله (  فَأَبْرِدُوا )* *بِقَطْعِ   الْهَمْزَةِ وَكَسْرِ الرَّاءِ ، أَيْ أَخِّرُوا إِلَى أَنْ يَبْرُدَ  الْوَقْتُ .  يُقَالُ أَبْرَدَ إِذَا دَخَلَ فِي الْبَرْدِ كَأَظْهَرَ  إِذَا دَخَلَ فِي  ال**ظَّهِيرَةِ ، وَمِثْلُهُ فِي  الْمَكَانِ  أَنْجَدَ إِذَا دَخَلَ نَجْدًا ، وَأَتْهَمَ إِذَا دَخَلَ تِهَامَةَ .   وَالْأَمْرُ بِالْإِبْرَادِ أَمْرُ اسْتِحْبَابٍ ، وَقِي**لَ أَمْرُ إِرْشَادٍ ، وَقِيلَ بَلْ هُوَ لِلْوُجُوبِ . * 

*حَكَاهُ*  *عِيَاضٌ * *وَغَيْرُهُ وَغَفَلَ * *الْكِرْمَانِيُّ* *فَنَقَلَ الْإِجْمَاعَ عَلَى عَدَمِ الْوُجُوبِ ، نَعَمْ  قَالَ جُمْهُورُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ يُسْتَحَبُّ* *تَأْخِيرُ الظُهْرِ  فِي شِدَّةِ الْحَرِّ إِلَى أَنْ يَبْرُدَ الْوَقْتُ وَيَنْكَسِرَ الْوَهَجُ * *،  وَخَصَّهُ بَعْضُهُمْ  بِالْجَمَاعَةِ ، فَأَمَّا الْمُنْفَرِدُ  فَالتَّعْجِيلُ فِي حَقِّهِ أَفْضَلُ ،  وَهَذَا قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ  الْمَالِكِيَّةِ* *وَالشَّافِعِيِّ * *أَيْضًا  لَكِنْ خَصَّهُ  بِالْبَلَدِ الْحَارِّ وَقَيَّدَ الْجَمَاعَةَ بِمَا  إِذَا كَانُوا يَنْتَابُونَ  مَسْجِدًا مِنْ بُعْدٍ ، فَلَوْ كَانُوا  مُجْتَمِعِينَ أَوْ ك**َانُوا يَمْشُونَ فِي كِنٍّ فَالْأَفْضَلُ فِي حَقِّهِمُ  التَّعْجِيلُ ، وَالْمَشْهُورُ عَنْ* *أَحْمَدَ * *التَّسْوِيَةُ مِنْ غَيْرِ  تَخْصِيصٍ وَلَا قَيْدٍ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ* *إِسْحَاقَ * *وَالْكُوفِيِّين  َ * *وَابْنِ الْمُنْذِرِ* *وَاسْتَدَلَّ لَهُ* *التِّرْمِذِيُّ * *بِحَدِيثِ* *أَبِي  ذَرٍّ* *الْآتِي  بَعْدَ هَذَا  ؛ لِأَنَّ فِي رِوَايَتِهِ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا فِي سَفَرٍ ،  وَهِيَ رِوَايَةٌ  لِلْمُصَنِّفِ أَيْضًا سَتَأْتِي قَرِيبًا ، قَالَ :  فَلَوْ كَانَ  عَل**َى مَا ذَهَبَ إِلَيْهِ * *الشَّافِعِيُّ* *لَمْ  يَأْمُرْ بِالْإِبْرَادِ لِاجْتِمَاعِهِم  ْ فِي  السَّفَرِ وَكَانُوا لَا  يَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى أَنْ يَنْتَابُوا مِنَ الْبُعْدِ . * 

*قَالَ*  *التِّرْمِذِيُّ* *وَالْأَوَّلُ أَوْلَى لِلِاتِّبَاعِ . وَتَعَقَّبَهُ * *الْكِرْمَانِيُّ* *بِأَنَّ  الْعَادَةَ فِي الْعَسْكَرِ الْكَثِيرِ  تَفْرِقَتُهُمْ فِي أَطْرَافِ  الْمَنْزِلِ لِلتَّخْفِيفِ وَطَلَبِ الرَّعْيِ فَلَا  نُسَلِّمُ  اجْتِمَاعَهُمْ فِي تِل**ْكَ الْحَالَةِ . انْتَهَى . وَأَيْضًا  فَلَمْ تَجْرِ  عَادَتُهُمْ بِاتِّخَاذِ خِبَاءٍ كَبِيرٍ يَجْمَعُهُمْ ،  بَلْ كَانُوا  يَتَفَرَّقُونَ فِي ظِلَالِ الشَّجَرِ ، وَل**َيْسَ هُنَاكَ كِنٌّ يَمْشُونَ فِيهِ ، فَلَيْسَ فِي  سِيَاقِ الْحَدِيثِ مَا يُخَالِفُ مَا قَالَهُ* *الشَّافِعِيُّ * *،  وَغَايَتُهُ أَنَّهُ  اسْتَنْبَطَ مِنَ النَّصِّ الْعَامِّ - وَهُوَ  الْأَمْرُ بِالْإِبْرَادِ - مَعْنًى  يُخَصِّصُهُ ، وَذَلِكَ جَائِزٌ عَلَى  الْأَصَحِّ فِي الْأُصُ**ولِ ، لَكِنَّهُ مَبْنِيٌّ عَلَى أَنَّ  الْعِلَّةَ فِي  ذَلِكَ تَأَذِّيهِمْ بِالْحَرِّ فِي طَرِيقِهِمْ  وَلِلْمُتَمَسِّ  كِ بِعُمُومِهِ  أَنْ يَقُولَ : الْعِلَّةُ فِيه**ِ  تَأَذِّيهِمْ بِحَرِّ الرَّمْضَاءِ فِي جِبَاهِهِمْ حَالَةَ السُّجُودِ ،  وَيُؤَيِّدُهُ حَدِيثُ* *أَنَسٍ * *"* *كُنَّا  إِذَا صَلَّيْنَا خَلْفَ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  - بِالظَّهَائِرِ سَجَدْنَا عَلَى ثِيَابِنَا اتِّقَاءَ  الْحَرِّ "  رَوَاهُ* *أَبُو عَوَانَةَ * *فِي صَحِيحِهِ بِهَذَا  اللَّفْظِ وَأَصْلُهُ فِي* *مُسْلِمٍ * *، وَفِي حَدِيثِ * *أَنَسٍ* *أَيْضًا  فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ نَحْوَهُ وَسَيَأْتِي  قَرِيبًا . وَالْجَوَابُ عَنْ  ذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْعِلَّةَ الْأُولَى أَظْهَرُ ،  فَإِنَّ الْإِبْرَادَ لَا  يُزِيلُ الْحَ**رَّ عَنِ الْأَرْضِ ، وَذَهَبَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى أَنَّ   تَعْجِيلَ الظُهْرِ أَفْضَلُ مُطْلَقًا . وَقَالُوا : مَعْنَى أَبْرِدُوا  صَلُّوْا  فِي أَوَّلِ الْوَقْتِ أَخْذًا** مِنْ  بَرْدِ النَّهَارِ وَهُوَ أَوَّلُهُ ، وَهُوَ تَأْوِيلٌ بَعِيدٌ ، وَيَرُدُّهُ * *قَوْلُهُ " فَإِنَّ شِدَّةَ  الْحَرِّ* *مِنْ فَيْحِ جَهَنَّمَ "  إِذِ التَّعْلِيلُ بِذَلِكَ يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ الْمَطْلُوبَ التَّأْخِيرُ ،  وَحَدِيثُ* *أَبِي ذَرٍّ* *الْآتِي صَرِيحٌ فِي ذَلِكَ حَيْثُ قَالَ " انْتَظِرِ  انْتَظِرْ " وَالْحَامِلُ لَهُمْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ حَدِيثُ خَبَّابٍ* *شَكَوْنَا  إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - حَرَّ  الرَّمْضَاءِ فِي جِبَاهِنَا  وَأَكُفِّنَا فَلَمْ يُشْكِنَا* *أَيْ فَلَمْ يُزِلْ شَكْوَانَا ، وَهُوَ حَدِيثٌ صَحِيحٌ  رَوَاهُ* *مُسْلِمٌ* *.* 

*وَتَمَسَّكُوا أَيْضًا بِالْأَحَادِيثِ الدَّالَّةِ  عَلَى فَضِيلَةِ  أَوَّلِ الْوَقْتِ ، وَبِأَنَّ الصَّلَاةَ حِينَئِذٍ أَكْثَرُ  مَشَقَّةً  فَتَكُونُ أَفْضَلَ وَا**لْجَوَابُ  عَنْ حَدِيثِ خَبَّابٍ أَنَّهُ مَحْمُولٌ  عَلَى أَنَّهُمْ طَلَبُوا  تَأْخِيرًا زَائِدًا عَنْ وَقْتِ الْإِبْرَادِ وَهُوَ  زَوَالُ حَرِّ  الرَّمْضَاءِ ، وَذَ**لِكَ قَدْ يَسْتَلْزِمُ خُرُوجَ الْوَقْتِ ،  فَلِذَلِكَ  لَمْ يُجِبْهُمْ ، أَوْ هُوَ مَنْسُوخٌ بِأَحَادِيثِ  الْإِبْرَادِ فَإِنَّهَا  مُتَأَخِّرَةٌ عَنْهُ وَاسْتَدَ**لَّ  لَهُ* *الطَّحَاوِيُّ * *بِحَدِيثِ * *الْمُغِيرَةِ بْنِ شُعْبَةَ* *قَالَ* *كُنَّا  نُصَلِّي مَعَ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  الظُهْرَ بِالْهَاجِرَةِ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ لَنَا أَبْرِدُوا  بِالصَّلَاةِ* *الْحَدِيثَ  ، وَهُوَ حَدِيثٌ رِجَالُهُ ثِقَاتٌ رَوَاهُ* *أَحْمَدُ * *وَابْنُ مَاجَهْ * *وَصَحَّحَهُ * *ابْنُ  حِبَّانَ* *. * *وَنَقَلَ* *الْخَلَّالُ* *عَنْ* *أَحْمَدَ * *أَنَّهُ  قَالَ : هَذَا آخِرُ  الْأَمْرَيْنِ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - .  وَجَمَعَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَيْنَ  الْحَدِيثَيْنِ بِأَنَّ الْإِبْرَا**دَ رُخْصَةٌ وَالتَّعْجِيلَ  أَفْضَلُ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  مَنْ قَالَ إِنَّهُ أَمْرُ إِرْشَادٍ ،  وَعَكَسَهُ بَعْضُهُمْ فَقَالَ :  الْإِبْرَادُ أَفْضَلُ . وَحَدِيثُ  خَبَّا**بٍ يَدُلُّ عَلَى الْجَوَازِ وَهُوَ الصَّارِفُ  لِلْأَمْرِ  عَنِ الْوُجُوبِ . كَذَا قِيلَ وَفِيهِ نَظَرٌ ؛ لِأَنَّ ظَاهِرَهُ   الْمَنْعُ* *مِنَ  التَّأْخِيرِ . وَقِيلَ مَعْنَى قَوْلِ* *خَبَّابٍ * *"* *فَلَمْ يُشْكِنَا " أَيْ فَلَمْ يُحْوِجْنَا إِلَى  شَكْوَى بَلْ أَذِنَ لَنَا فِي الْإِبْرَادِ ، حُكِيَ عَنْ* *ثَعْلَبٍ* *، وَيَرُدُّهُ أَنَّ فِي الْخَبَرِ زِيَادَةً رَوَاهَا * *ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ* *بَعْدَ قَوْلِهِ " فَلَمْ يُشْكِنَا " وَقَالَ " إِذَا  زَالَتِ الشَّمْسُ فَصَلُّوا " وَأَحْسَنُ الْأَجْوِبَةِ كَمَا قَالَ * *الْمَازِرِيُّ* *الْأَوَّلُ  ، وَالْجَوَابُ عَنْ أَحَادِيثِ أَوَّلِ  الْوَقْتِ أَنَّهَا عَامَّةٌ  أَوْ مُطْلَقَةٌ وَالْأَمْرُ بِالْإِبْرَادِ خَاصٌّ  فَهُوَ مُقَدَّمٌ ،  وَلَا الْتِف**َاتَ إِلَى مَنْ قَالَ التَّعْجِيلُ أَكْثَرُ مَشَقَّةً   فَيَكُونُ أَفْضَلَ ؛ لِأَنَّ الْأَفْضَلِيَّة  َ لَمْ تَنْحَصِرْ فِي  الْأَشَقِّ ،  بَلْ قَدْ يَكُونُ الْأَخَفّ**ُ  أَفْضَلَ كَمَا فِي قَصْرِ الصَّلَاةِ فِي السَّفَرِ .* 

*قَوْله ( بِالصَّلَاةِ )*  *كَذَا  لِلْأَكْثَرِ ، وَالْبَاءُ لِلتَّعْدِيَةِ وَقِيلَ  زَائِدَةٌ . وَمَعْنَى  أَبْرِدُوا أَخِّرُوا عَلَى سَبِيلِ التَّضْمِينِ أَيْ  أَخِّرُوا  الصَّلَاةَ . وَفِي رِ**وَايَةِ* *الْكُشْمِيهَنِي  ِّ * *"* *عَنِ  الصَّلَاةِ " فَقِيلَ زَائِدَةٌ أَيْضًا أَوْ عَنْ  بِمَعْنَى الْبَاءِ ،  أَوْ هِيَ لِلْمُجَاوَزَةِ أَيْ تَجَاوَزُوا وَقْتَهَا  الْمُعْتَادَ إِلَى  أَنْ تَنْكَسِر**َ  شِدَّةُ الْحَرِّ ، وَالْمُرَادُ بِالصَّلَاةِ  الظُهْرُ ؛ لِأَنَّهَا الصَّلَاةُ  الَّتِي يَشْتَدُّ الْحَرُّ غَالِبًا  فِي أَوَّلِ وَقْتِهَا ، وَقَدْ جَاءَ  صَرِيحً**ا فِي حَدِيثِ * *أَبِي سَعِيدٍ* *كَمَا  سَيَأْتِي آخِرَ الْبَابِ ، فَلِهَذَا حَمَلَ  الْمُصَنِّفُ فِي  التَّرْجَمَةِ الْمُطْلَقَ عَلَى الْمُقَيَّدِ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ  .  وَقَدْ حَمَلَ بَعْضُهُمُ ال**صَّلَاةَ عَلَى عُمُومِهَا بِنَاءً عَلَى أَنَّ  الْمُفْرَدَ الْمُعَرَّفَ يَعُمُّ ، فَقَالَ بِهِ* *أَشْهَبُ * *فِي الْعَصْرِ ، وَقَالَ  بِهِ* *أَحْمَدُ* *فِي  رِوَايَةٍ عَنْهُ فِي الشِّتَاءِ حَيْثُ قَالَ :  تُؤَخَّرُ فِي الصَّيْفِ  دُونَ الشِّتَاءِ ، وَلَمْ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ بِهِ فِي  الْمَغْرِبِ وَلَا فِي  الصُّبْحِ لِضِيق**ِ وَقْتِهِمَا .* 

*قَوْله ( فَإِنَّ شِدَّةَ الْحَرِّ )  تَعْلِيلٌ  لِمَشْرُوعِيَّة  ِ التَّأْخِيرِ الْمَذْكُورِ ، وَهَلِ  الْحِكْمَةُ فِيهِ دَفْعُ  الْمَشَقَّةِ لِكَوْنِهَا قَدْ تَسْلُب**ُ الْخُشُوعَ ؟ وَهَذَا أَظْهَرُ ، أَوْ كَوْنِهَا  الْحَالَةَ الَّتِي يَنْتَشِرُ فِيهَا الْعَذَابُ ؟ وَيُؤَيِّدُهُ حَدِيثُ * *عَمْرِو بْنِ عَبَسَةَ* *عِنْدَ* *مُسْلِمٍ * *حَيْثُ قَالَ لَهُ * *أَقْصِرْ عَنِ  الصَّلَاةِ عِنْدَ اسْتِوَاءِ الشَّمْسِ فَإِنَّهَا سَاعَةٌ تُسَجَّرُ فِيهَا  جَهَنَّمُ* *وَقَدِ   اسْتُشْكِلَ هَذَا بِأَنَّ الصَّلَاةَ سَبَبُ الرَّحْمَةِ فَفِعْلَهَا  مَظِنَّةٌ  لِطَرْدِ الْعَذَابِ . فَكَيْفَ أَمَرَ بِتَرْكِهَا ؟ وَأَجَابَ  عَنْهُ * *أَبُو الْفَتْحِ الْيَعْمَرِيُّ * *بِأَنَّ التَّعْلِيلَ إِذَا  جَاءَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الشَّارِعِ وَجَبَ قَبُولُهُ وَإِنْ لَمْ يُفْهَمْ مَعْنَاهُ  وَاسْتَنْبَطَ لَهُ* *الزَّيْنُ بْنُ  الْمُنِيرِ* *مَعْنًى   يُنَاسِبُهُ فَقَالَ : وَقْتُ ظُهُورِ أَثَرِ الْغَضَبِ لَا يُنْجَعُ  فِيهِ  الطَّلَبُ إِلَّا مِمَّنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ فِيهِ وَالصَّلَاةُ لَا  تَنْفَكُّ عَنْ  كَوْن**ِهَا طَلَبًا وَدُعَاءً  فَنَاسَبَ  الِاقْتِصَارَ عَنْهَا حِينَئِذٍ . وَاسْتَدَلَّ بِحَدِيثِ الشَّفَاعَةِ   حَيْثُ اعْتَذَرَ الْأَنْبِيَاءُ كُلُّهُمْ لِلْأُمَمِ بِأ**َنَّ  اللَّهَ تَعَالَى غَضِبَ غَضَبًا لَمْ يَغْضَبْ  قَبْلَهُ مِثْلَهُ وَلَا  يَغْضَبُ بَعْدَهُ مِثْلَهُ سِوَى نَبِيِّنَا - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - فَلَم**ْ يَعْتَذِرْ بَلْ طَلَبَ لِكَوْنِهِ أَذِنَ لَهُ فِي  ذَلِكَ .* 

*وَيُمْكِنُ أَنْ  يُقَالَ : سَجْرُ جَهَنَّمَ سَبَبُ فَيْحِهَا  وَفَيْحُهَا سَبَبُ وُجُودِ شِدَّةِ  الْحَرِّ وَهُوَ مَظِنَّةُ  الْمَشَقَّةِ الَّتِي هِيَ مَظِنَّةُ  سَل**ْبِ  الْخُشُوعِ فَنَاسَبَ أَنْ  لَا يُصَلَّى فِيهَا . لَكِنْ يَرُدُّ  عَلَيْهِ أَنَّ سَجْرَهَا مُسْتَمِرٌّ فِي  جَمِيعِ السَّنَةِ  وَالْإِبْرَادُ مُخْتَصٌّ بِشِدَّةِ** الْحَرِّ فَهُمَا  مُتَغَايِرَانِ ، فَحِكْمَةُ  الْإِبْرَادِ دَفْعُ الْمَشَقَّةِ ،  وَحِكْمَةُ التَّرْكِ وَقْتَ سَجْرِهَا  لِكَوْنِهِ وَقْتَ ظُهُورِ أَثَرِ  الْغَضَ**بِ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ .* 

*قَوْله ( مِنْ فَيْحِ جَهَنَّمَ )*  *أَيْ  مِنْ سَعَةِ انْتِشَارِهَا وَتَنَفُّسِهَا ،  وَمِنْهُ مَكَانٌ أَفْيَحُ  أَيْ مُتَّسِعٌ ، وَهَذَا كِنَايَةٌ عَنْ شِدَّةِ  اسْتِعَارِهَا ،  وَظَاهِرُهُ أَنَّ مَثَ**ارَ وَهَجِ الْحَرِّ فِي الْأَرْضِ مِنْ  فَيْحِ  جَهَنَّمَ حَقِيقَةٌ ، وَقِيلَ هُوَ مِنْ مَجَازِ التَّشْبِيهِ ،  أَيْ كَأَنَّهُ  نَارُ جَهَنَّمَ فِي الْحَرِّ ، وَالْأَ**وَّلُ أَوْلَى . وَيُؤَيِّدُهُ الْحَدِيثُ الْآتِي : * *اشْتَكَتِ  النَّارُ إِلَى رَبِّهَا فَأَذِنَ لَهَا بِنَفَسَيْنِ * *وَسَيَأْتِي الْبَحْثُ  فِيهِ .

**قَوْله ( وَاشْتَكَتِ النَّارُ ) * *فِي رِوَايَةِ* *الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يِّ * *"* *قَالَ  : وَاشْتَكَتِ النَّارُ " وَفَاعِلُ قَالَ هُوَ  النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَهُوَ بِالْإِسْنَادِ  الْمَذْكُورِ قَبْلُ ،  وَوَهِمَ مَنْ جَعَ**لَهُ مَوْقُوفًا أَوْ مُعَلَّقًا . وَقَدْ أَفْرَدَهُ * *أَحْمَدُ* *فِي مُسْنَدِهِ عَنْ* *سُفْيَانَ * *، وَكَذَلِكَ * *السَّرَّاجُ* *مِنْ طَرِيقِ* *سُفْيَانَ * *وَغَيْرِهِ  ، وَقَدِ  اخْتُلِفَ فِي هَذِهِ الشَّكْوَى هَلْ هِيَ بِلِسَانِ  الْمَقَالِ أَوْ بِلِسَانِ  الْحَالِ ؟ وَاخْتَارَ كُلًّا طَائِفَةٌ .* 

*وَقَالَ*  *ابْنُ عَبْدِ  الْبَرِّ* *: * *لِكِلَا الْقَوْلَيْنِ وَجْهٌ  وَنَظَائِرُ ، وَالْأَوَّلُ أَرْجَحُ ، وَقَالَ* *عِيَاضٌ * *:* *إِنَّهُ الْأَظْهَرُ . وَقَالَ* *الْقُرْطُبِيُّ* *:* *لَا   إِحَالَةَ فِي حَمْلِ اللَّفْظِ عَلَى حَقِيقَتِهِ . قَالَ : وَإِذَا  أَخْبَرَ  الصَّادِقُ بِأَمْرٍ جَائِزٍ لَمْ يَحْتَجْ إِلَى تَأْوِيلِهِ  فَحَمْلُهُ عَلَى  حَقِي**قَتِهِ أَوْلَى . وَقَالَ * *النَّوَوِيُّ* *نَحْوَ ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ قَالَ : حَمْلُهُ عَلَى حَقِيقَتِهِ  هُوَ الصَّوَابُ . وَقَالَ نَحْوَ ذَلِكَ* *التُّورِبِشْتِي  ُّ * *، وَرَجَّحَ* *الْبَيْضَاوِيُّ * *حَمْلَهُ  عَلَى  الْمَجَازِ فَقَالَ : شَكَوَاهَا مَجَازٌ عَنْ غَلَيَانِهَا ،  وَأَكْلُهَا  بَعْضُهَا بَعْضًا مَجَازٌ عَنِ ازْدِحَامِ أَجْزَائِهَا ،  وَتَنَفُّسُهَا  م**َجَازٌ عَنْ خُرُوجِ مَا يَبْرُزُ  مِنْهَا . وَقَالَ* *الزَّيْنُ بْنُ  الْمُنِيرِ* *: * *الْمُخْتَارُ  حَمْلُهُ عَلَى  الْحَقِيقَةِ لِصَلَاحِيَّةِ الْقُدْرَةِ لِذَلِكَ  وَلِأَنَّ اسْتِعَارَةَ  الْكَلَامِ لِلْحَالِ وَإِنْ عُهِدَتْ وَسُمِعَتْ ،  لَكِنَّ* *الشَّكْوَى وَتَفْسِيرَهَا وَالتَّعْلِيلَ لَهُ   وَالْإِذْنَ وَالْقَبُولَ وَالتَّنَفُّسَ وَقَصْرَهُ عَلَى اثْنَيْنِ  فَقَطْ  بَعِيدٌ مِنَ الْمَجَازِ خَارِجٌ عَمَّا** أُلِفَ مِنَ اسْتِعْمَالِهِ . * 

*قَوْلُهُ ( بِنَفَسَيْنِ ) *  *بِفَتْحِ الْفَاءِ ، وَالنَّفَسُ  مَعْرُوفٌ وَهُوَ مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْجَوْفِ وَيَدْخُلُ فِيهِ مِنَ الْهَوَاءِ . * 

*قَوْله ( نَفَسٍ فِي  الشِّتَاءِ وَنَفَسٍ فِي الصَّيْفِ )*  *بِالْجَرِّ فِيهِمَا عَلَى الْبَدَلِ أَوِ الْبَيَانِ  وَيَجُوزُ الرَّفْعُ وَالنَّصْبُ .* 

*قَوْله ( أَشُدُّ )*  *يَجُوزُ الْكَسْرُ فِيهِ عَلَى الْبَدَلِ ، لَكِنَّهُ  فِي رِوَايَتِنَا بِالرَّفْعِ . قَالَ* *الْبَيْضَاوِيُّ * *:* *هُوَ خَبَرُ مُبْتَدَأٍ مَحْذُوفٍ تَقْدِيرُهُ فَذَلِكَ  أَشَدُّ . وَقَالَ* *الطِّيبِيُّ * *:* *جَعْلَ  أَشَدَّ مُبْتَدَأً مَحْذُوفَ الْخَبَرِ أَوْلَى  ، وَالتَّقْدِيرُ  أَشَدُّ مَا تَجِدُونَ مِنَ الْحَرِّ مِنْ ذَلِكَ النَّفَسِ . * 

*قُلْتُ : يُؤَيِّدُ  الْأَوَّلَ رِوَايَةُ*  *الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يِّ * *مِنْ هَذَا الْوَجْهِ  بِلَفْظٍ فَهُوَ أَشَدُّ ، وَيُؤَيِّدُ الثَّانِي رِوَايَةُ* *النَّسَائِيِّ * *مِنْ وَجْهٍ آخَرَ  بِلَفْظِ* *فَأَشَدُّ مَا تَجِدُونَ مِنَ الْحَرِّ مِنْ حَرِّ  جَهَنَّمَ* *، وَفِي  سِيَاقِ الْمُصَنِّفِ لَفٌّ وَنَشْرٌ غَيْرُ مُرَتَّبٍ ، وَهُوَ مُرَتَّبٌ فِي  رِوَايَةِ* *النَّسَائِيِّ * *.* *وَالْمُرَادُ  بِالزَّمْهَرِير  ِ شِدَّةُ الْبَرْدِ ،  وَاسْتُشْكِلَ وُجُودُهُ فِي  النَّارِ وَلَا إِشْكَالَ ؛ لِأَنَّ الْمُرَادَ  بِالنَّارِ مَحَلُّهَا  وَفِيهَا طَبَ**قَةٌ زَمْهَرِيرِيَّة  ٌ : وَفِي الْحَدِيثِ رَدٌّ عَلَى  مَنْ زَعَمَ مِنَ* *الْمُعْتَزِلَةِ* *وَغَيْرِهِمْ أَنَّ النَّارَ لَا تُخْلَقُ إِلَّا يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ .* 

*(**تَنْبِيهَانِ  ) الْأَوَّلُ :  قَضِيَّةُ التَّعْلِيلِ الْمَذْكُورِ قَدْ يُتَوَهَّمُ  مِنْهَا مَشْرُوعِيَّةُ  تَأْخِيرِ الصَّلَاةِ فِي وَقْتِ شِدَّةِ  الْبَرْدِ ، وَلَ**مْ يَقُلْ بِهِ أَحَدٌ ؛ لِأَنَّهَا تَكُونُ  غَالِبًا  فِي وَقْتِ الصُّبْحِ فَلَا تَزُولُ إِلَّا بِطُلُوعِ الشَّمْسِ ،  فَلَوْ أُخِّرَتْ  لَخَرَجَ الْوَقْتُ .* 

*الثَّانِي : النَّفَسُ الْمَذْكُورُ يَنْشَأُ عَنْهُ  أَشَدُّ الْحَرِّ  فِي الصَّيْفِ وَإِنَّمَا لَمْ يَقْتَصِرْ فِي الْأَمْرِ  بِالْإِبْرَادِ  عَلَى أَشَدِّهِ لِوُج**ُودِ* *الْمَشَقَّةِ  عِنْدَ شَدِيدِهِ أَيْضًا  فَالْأَشَدِّيَّ  ةُ تَحْصُلُ عِنْدَ  التَّنَفُّسِ ، وَالشِّدَّةُ مُسْتَمِرَّةٌ  بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَيَسْتَمِرُّ  الْإِبْرَادُ إِل**َى أَنْ تَذْهَبَ الشِّدَّةُ ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ .

الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني
فتح الباري » كتاب مواقيت الصلاة* *»* *بَاب الْإِبْرَادُ بِالظُّهْرِ فِي شِدَّةِ الْحَرِّ

والله أعلم
*
*☂☂☂**𝕚𝕀𝕚𝕀𝕚*ٱلشتاء غنيمة ٱلعابدين*𝕚𝕀𝕚𝕀𝕚**☂☂☂*

----------

